# Effexor XR



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

I had my dose of Effexor increased from 150 mg to 187.5 and today is day 2 of taking the latter dose. I've just noticed that today (not so much yesterday) it feels like I'm on amphetamine (like adderall, ritalin, or dexedrine). I have a lot of energy and I'm wide awake. I looked Effexor up on wikipedia and it claims:

"Venlafaxine hydrochloride is in the phenethylamine class of modern chemicals, which includes amphetamine, methylendioxymethamphetamine (MDMA), and methamphetamine"

Perhaps this is why it's affecting me like this?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

At higher doses of effexor, I felt pretty jazzed up. It mostly went away after a week or so, but there was still a bit of 'jazziness' left over. The first time I started taking 225mg, I felt so strange. Kind of floaty, but SUPER AWAKE. My pupils were like dinner plates.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Guide 4 Dummies said:


> At 150mg and lower it's an SSRI, affecting only the serotonin reuptake. Higher than 150mg and it starts functioning as an SNRI. The stimulating effect you are getting is likely due to the added NRI activity which increases both norepinephrine and dopamine transmission.
> 
> At doses above 300mg, it functions as an SNDRI, directly blocking the reuptake of dopamine which is very interesting and I almost considered taking a high dose until I found out that it negatively affects the memory.
> 
> ...


I wonder if memantine will prevent the memory problems


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

i wonder why my doc never upped my effexor over 150? oh well I didnt like the side effects anyway.


----------



## Samba (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone find that 75 mg is enough for them to get enough relief from anxiety and depression?


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I had my dose of Effexor increased from 150 mg to 187.5 and today is day 2 of taking the latter dose. I've just noticed that today (not so much yesterday) it feels like I'm on amphetamine (like adderall, ritalin, or dexedrine). I have a lot of energy and I'm wide awake. I looked Effexor up on wikipedia and it claims:
> 
> "Venlafaxine hydrochloride is in the phenethylamine class of modern chemicals, which includes amphetamine, methylendioxymethamphetamine (MDMA), and methamphetamine"
> 
> Perhaps this is why it's affecting me like this?


Ahhh yes my friend! That is why I used to love Effexor XR so much.
OK, I hope others read this because it is a little known fact about Effexor XR and they need to know. This is not my info, but was given to me by a very respected Psychopharmocologist. (Trust me these people know their Psychiatric meds)

Effexor XR (Venlafaxine) does NOT act as a Norephinepherine Reuptake Inhibitor under the 150Mg dosage. At 150Mgs and below in 85% of people Effexor XR acts only as a Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor.

This my friend is why so many people on Effexor XR take it at dosages between 150 up to as high as 450. (Yes I said it, but you can go as high as 450 on Effexor) Beyond the 450 dosage most Psychiatrist don't feel good about it's safety. Few people go to 450, but some do and can.

So what your experiencing is probably the kick in of the Norephinepherine effect because your dosage is above 150Mgs a day. Some don't like it and other former Effexor people like me loved it at 300 because I have depression which makes you Slow and sleepy. The strong Norepinepherine effect at 300Mgs a day gave me energy and alertness that combated the heavy feeling of my depression.

Sure wish it still worked for me. I got 4 damn good years from Effexor XR before it slowly took a **** on me. Great drug and this would probably explain why Effexor is in the top 3 selling antidepressants in the world. Annual sales of 1.8 billion dollars a year! What a cash cow. Now Phizer owns it, but thats ok for them because generic Effexor sucks. (Used to be Weith until the giant Phizer bought them out.)

I guess Weith just said the hell with it because the patent is up so lets sell now why were high on the hog. Weith is no more they have been absorbed and assimilated by the giant borg.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah as others have already mentioned your most likely beginning to experience it's NRI properties, as this property seems to kick in at about the 150-200 mg point, depending on body weight and other factors.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

When I was on Effexor XR I was only on the 75mg dose which was OK but didn't offer that much. Shame I didn't get to try 150mg as I got ill with various aspects of my health and had to come off which was unrelated to Effexor XR.

This discussion makes me want to go back on it with the 150mg and above dose though. Norepinephrine seems to be the key chemical here in changing peoples depression and subtle Dopamine reuptake in higher doses.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

RockiNToM said:


> When I was on Effexor XR I was only on the 75mg dose which was OK but didn't offer that much. Shame I didn't get to try 150mg as I got ill with various aspects of my health and had to come off which was unrelated to Effexor XR.
> 
> This discussion makes me want to go back on it with the 150mg and above dose though. Norepinephrine seems to be the key chemical here in changing peoples depression and subtle Dopamine reuptake in higher doses.


From 150 to 300 it's like a different drug completly.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

That's what appeals to me. 75mg kinda sucked. It did have some good aspects to it at that dose but no more than any other SSRI I guess. 150-300 is so obviously the dose I should've made my way to far quicker.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

RockiNToM said:


> That's what appeals to me. 75mg kinda sucked. It did have some good aspects to it at that dose but no more than any other SSRI I guess. 150-300 is so obviously the dose I should've made my way to far quicker.


Ya, Effexor is pretty much just an SSRI under 150Mgs.
This is ok for some people that only need Serotonin Reuptake Inhibition, but for us depressed folks that get a severe loss of energy from our depression, then we need that NRI effect above 150. Actually in most people 200 to 300 is best for NRI effect.


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

hensley258 said:


> Sure wish it still worked for me. I got 4 damn good years from Effexor XR before it slowly took a **** on me. Great drug and this would probably explain why Effexor is in the top 3 selling antidepressants in the world. Annual sales of 1.8 billion dollars a year! What a cash cow. Now Phizer owns it, but thats ok for them because generic Effexor sucks. (Used to be Weith until the giant Phizer bought them out.)


what dosage are you on now?
I suffer severe fatigue and am currently on 150mg atm


----------



## laurahilsdon (May 24, 2012)

*Effexor 37.5mg twice a day*

I started taking effexor on monday at 37.5mg twice a day and i have to say i am rushing like ive just dropped a bomb of amphetamine. I love this drug - depression is starting to fade, i have more energy and my panic attacks are already much less.

For someone with a history of not getting along with drugs (normally therapy is all that works for me) this is a major break through.

I was nauseous and sick the first day but now im fine. Im glad someone i know dabbled in naughty drugs when they were younger and could tell me why i am talking a mile a minute and unable to sit still - also obsessed with chewing gum, i have to have some in my mouth to chew or i end up chewing my cheeks!!!

Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Samba said:


> Anyone find that 75 mg is enough for them to get enough relief from anxiety and depression?


It helps with depression tremendously. I still have anxiety but not nearly as bad. 150mg makes me sick


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Is anyone on effexor that had side effects of severe chest pain and BP around 160/110? I wanted to stay on it because I heard its really good, but my BP was high and my chest hurt alot being on 150 mg. Weird.


----------



## justmakinit (Mar 30, 2013)

*Effexor Effects*

So I'm taking 75mg and am not impressed. I feel like I run so close in dosage. And if I forget to take it, then wow, talk about withdrawl!!
I have noticed some heart palpitations at this dose, but the chest pain has gone away that I had at first... occasionally some fluctuation in blood pressure, and a weird, metalic-like odor. 
Anyone else have this?? :um


----------



## albertolobat (Oct 19, 2012)

I had been under this drug for almost a year, at 150 mg. Can't remember anything good or bad from it, it was like taking a sugar pill. My depression was left almost untouched, but at least I didn't remember any side effects.

Curiously enough, the process of tapering down was painless, which is not to be expected from Effexor as can be read in some places.


----------

